# Apple TV, Iphone



## Latosca (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai un (ou une APPLE tv) depuis l'année dernière. Sur mon iphone, j'ai reçu l'avis d'un cadeau pour un film. Ma question : suis-je obligée de passer par Itunes pour télécharger mon film, ou bien puis-je le télécharger directement de mon iphone sur l'Apple TV et si oui, comment procéder.
Merci à l'avance de votre appui.


----------



## Splafi (6 Janvier 2013)

Oui tu es obliger de passer par l'itunes Store que ce soit sur ton mac ton Apple Tv ou ton Iphone. 

Tu peux donc acheté ton film sur t'on Iphone et le lire via Airplay sur ta TV, ou le rapatrié sur ton mac en transférant les Achat avec une synchro. 

Dans tout les cas si tu achète le film sur une de ces trois plateforme tu pourra le lire sur n'importe la quelle.


----------



## Latosca (6 Janvier 2013)

Splafi a dit:


> Oui tu es obliger de passer par l'itunes Store que ce soit sur ton mac ton Apple Tv ou ton Iphone.
> 
> Tu peux donc acheté ton film sur t'on Iphone et le lire via Airplay sur ta TV, ou le rapatrié sur ton mac en transférant les Achat avec une synchro.
> 
> Dans tout les cas si tu achète le film sur une de ces trois plateforme tu pourra le lire sur n'importe la quelle.



C'est très clair.
Merci pour cette réponse.


----------

